# Job site safety!?



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Just wondering if anybody does anything special to ensure job site safety?

I just expect my guys to not do anything I do :yes:
Do what I say, not what I do!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks like some chit I would do PT,,But watch out for those Marshall towns ..The rebits fell out of mine after about 3 months of HARD use...
:yes: There fixed height now


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Really eh!? Weird...I've had these for 4 years now...Never had a problem.
I actually for the most part use my Skywalkers 2.0! I love those things!
I've just been bouncing back and forth between two jobs so I have a set on each. I was stuck with those ones that time. They are good! I just like skywalkers better. :thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I hope the safety guys in your area don't see that pic PT !


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> I hope the safety guys in your area don't see that pic PT !


oh that picture!? That was taken on a job site in BC  :yes:
Where stilts are allowed


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Not while on a bench they're not ! And they are allowed here also.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> oh that picture!? That was taken on a job site in BC  :yes:
> Where stilts are allowed


News travels north slow,,,,,, don't it:whistling2:

Stilts have been legal in Ontario for the past few years. And you can thank 2bjr for that.

WSIB sent him to the university of Guelph to do testing on them. They had him walking treadmills and hooked up to all types of monitors etc... They found there would be less RSI with them:yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Rsi ?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> Not while on a bench they're not ! And they are allowed here also.





2buckcanuck said:


> News travels north slow,,,,,, don't it:whistling2:
> 
> Stilts have been legal in Ontario for the past few years. And you can thank 2bjr for that.
> 
> WSIB sent him to the university of Guelph to do testing on them. They had him walking treadmills and hooked up to all types of monitors etc... They found there would be less RSI with them:yes:


WTH!? Really? Stilts are legal in Ontario now? Seriously?
Why am I only finding this out now...Inspectors still give us a hard time about them. Happens all the time. Especially on sub-divisions. If were working inside and we someone sees a white town car the framers or electricians or whoever will just yell out "Hide the stilts!"
We actually got caught off guard a while ago, the inspector came in and seen a pair of stilts and right away was like "who's stilts are those!?" and we were in the next room and over heard him talking to the contractor we worked for and the contractor was like "I don't know whose those are...they weren't here this morning", trying to stall for us.
So we jumped up in the attic access and hid while the inspector searched the house for us. haha! Then we heard him say "I don't want to see those here anymore!" lol.
We just laughed.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> Not while on a bench they're not ! And they are allowed here also.


You should have seen when I was trying to get into a huge cathedral over hanging a stairwell. I had my baker scaffold on the ground level and then a 24ft extension ladder coming up from the stairwell into the cathedral with my extend-a-plank spanning the gap between the baker and the ladder.
I still couldn't reach the peak of the cathedral so I walked the plank with my stilts! That was crazy! I was actually scared that time.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

You'll have to take a safety course through the union or fly to Cambridge and pay $150 like I'm going to to take the test.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> You'll have to take a safety course through the union or fly to Cambridge and pay $150 like I'm going to to take the test.


oh okay! ya I thought I heard that before. That stilts were legal now but you had to take some kind of test and get certified or something.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> You'll have to take a safety course through the union or fly to Cambridge and pay $150 like I'm going to to take the test.


Think the union pays a WSIB agent to go from city to city to do the coarse. Then you pay for the operators ticket. For once,,,, 2bjr may know more about this subject than I. I will ask him tomorrow. But I'm fairly sure it's WSIB that gives the 8 HOUR:blink: safety coarse, and gives you the operators ticket. The Union only pushed to make them legal.

RSI is repetitive strain injury.

I can check for you guys if you want. My one old high school buddy is a union rep........ so........


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Already looked into it 2buck. The ONLY way to do it here in my city is the way I explained. Might be the same for PT. Cheaper for me to fly back home for a couple days than it is to join the union which I don't want.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> News travels north slow,,,,,, don't it:whistling2:
> 
> Stilts have been legal in Ontario for the past few years. And you can thank 2bjr for that.
> 
> WSIB sent him to the university of Guelph to do testing on them. They had him walking treadmills and hooked up to all types of monitors etc... They found there would be less RSI with them:yes:



Similar situation here. One of our universities did testing on them and presented the findings to worksafe & work cover (our version of OSHA) Now in some states they are legal as long as you have done the course and abide by the conditions of the course (you are not allowed to climb ladders on stilts). Once you do the course if you are caught using them "outside" the conditions of the licence you are in alot of strife. 

And answering the original question of the thread we have alot of saftey hoops to jump through. We have to do "a job site analysis" before starting. We must carry material saftey data sheets for any products we use. we must provide a safe work method statement for ALL ASPECTS within our scope of works. 
According to work cover accidents dont happen SOMEONE IS TO BLAME. So all of the above is to cover your butt and hope someone else has not coverd theirs that way they are to blame.:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

NZ is being takin over with this company now, All the trades are signing up at an amazing rate, Some job sites wont allow you on if your not part of it, You get a hazard sign to put out, Flash cards to explain hazards, Then your covered if anyone gets hurt, If you have an accident then call them and they sort it out for you, You can claim back some of the cost off your ACC, Accident insurance etc.

http://www.hazardco.com/


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Similar situation here. One of our universities did testing on them and presented the findings to worksafe & work cover (our version of OSHA) Now in some states they are legal as long as you have done the course and abide by the conditions of the course (you are not allowed to climb ladders on stilts). Once you do the course if you are caught using them "outside" the conditions of the licence you are in alot of strife.
> 
> And answering the original question of the thread we have alot of saftey hoops to jump through. We have to do "a job site analysis" before starting. We must carry material saftey data sheets for any products we use. we must provide a safe work method statement for ALL ASPECTS within our scope of works.
> According to work cover accidents dont happen SOMEONE IS TO BLAME. So all of the above is to cover your butt and hope someone else has not coverd theirs that way they are to blame.:yes:


Holy, all the exact same [email protected] that's going on here:furious:

maybe the conspiracy theories are true, there is a NEW WORLD ORDER coming into play

Our WSIB motto is "there is no such thing as a Accident"

Translation " your F**ked if you hurt yourself"


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bahaha! Pretty much 2buck, pretty much.
Ya, that's all very informative.
Wait? Are you in the union 2buck?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Already looked into it 2buck. The ONLY way to do it here in my city is the way I explained. Might be the same for PT. Cheaper for me to fly back home for a couple days than it is to join the union which I don't want.


SSSHHHHHH









Keep it down Sir mudslingr, they could be watching. If they find out you guys are not union up there...... they may come knocking


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> SSSHHHHHH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfft! 

Unions approached me a bunch of times. I just tell them to screw off. It does not benefit me as an employer in any way!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Common sense can take a man a long ways... I Been walking stlts ,,and climbing scaffold for 25 + years ,,and [knock on wood] never had a bad fall... 

thou Walking a bucket can kill ya ..:whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> thou Walking a bucket can kill ya ..:whistling2:


 Walk a bucket on VCT and you're putting your life on the line! I had one shoot out from under me so fast I landed face down on the floor waiting for my full pan of mud to drop. When it did it chopped the nail off my left thumb.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Common sense can take a man a long ways... I Been walking stlts ,,and climbing scaffold for 25 + years ,,and [knock on wood] never had a bad fall...
> 
> thou Walking a bucket can kill ya ..:whistling2:


Exactly! I just tell my guys to have some common sense. I've only had 1 nasty spill on stilts. That sucked! But it was on account that the job site was a mess. So I've learnt to clean up really well on my sites now.



P.A. ROCKER said:


> Walk a bucket on VCT and you're putting your life on the line! I had one shoot out from under me so fast I landed face down on the floor waiting for my full pan of mud to drop. When it did it chopped the nail off my left thumb.


lol! You guys and your bucket walking.
We use milk crates :thumbsup:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

lol! You guys and your bucket walking.
We use milk crates :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

Milk crates not allowed on sites in the UK! I was 'yellow carded' about 2 years ago cos the safety guy caught me on my crate. We had words and I was then 'red carded' for my attitude!:furious: That was me banned off all their housing sites in the UK. Forever!
I was advised to write an ar*e-licking letter to the construction manager:icon_redface: in the hope they would let me back on, which they did


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

BTW 2Buck, I see young 2bjr is back with ya! didnt last long in the big wide world, eh?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

E.K Taper said:


> lol! You guys and your bucket walking.
> We use milk crates :thumbsup:


Milk crates not allowed on sites in the UK! I was 'yellow carded' about 2 years ago cos the safety guy caught me on my crate. We had words and I was then 'red carded' for my attitude!:furious: That was me banned off all their housing sites in the UK. Forever!
I was advised to write an ar*e-licking letter to the construction manager:icon_redface: in the hope they would let me back on, which they did[/QUOTE]

Really!?!? That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Really!?!? That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard!

Really, same rule here PT

Better read the green book again:thumbup::jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Really!?!? That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard!
> 
> Really, same rule here PT
> 
> Better read the green book again:thumbup::jester:


Oh ya...I think I still have that thing somewhere....lol


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

Really!?!? That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard![/QUOTE]
Thats what I told the safety guy, PT, only I used a lot of expletives in between !!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Milk crates not allowed on sites in the UK! [/QUOTE]

Same deal over here. Then you will get charged with theft as the crates belong to the milk companies. Which is why we now use these. To be honest they are alot more stable, you can stand on the very edge and they wont tip.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Really!?!? That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard![/QUOTE]
Thats what I told the safety guy, PT, only I used a lot of expletives in between !!![/QUOTE]

Haha! That ought'a teach em!



gazman said:


> Milk crates not allowed on sites in the UK!


Same deal over here. Then you will get charged with theft as the crates belong to the milk companies. Which is why we now use these. To be honest they are alot more stable, you can stand on the very edge and they wont tip.[/QUOTE]

Get charged with theft!? Now that's a joke right!? lol!
Thats just ridiculousness!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Milk crates not allowed on sites in the UK!


Same deal over here. Then you will get charged with theft as the crates belong to the milk companies. Which is why we now use these. To be honest they are alot more stable, you can stand on the very edge and they wont tip.[/QUOTE]

you will half to excuse PT Gazman, he is from Sudbury, which is in a part of Canada, you lads would call the,,,,, Outback









But can you kick those benches around like a soccer ball, and carry tools in it, like a milk crate


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> But can you kick those benches around like a soccer ball, and carry tools in it, like a milk crate


Nope and the cost over $100.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

gazman said:


> Nope and the cost over $100.


Yes, that's a lot to pay so that other trades can "borrow" them to get in and out of the transportables. And then feign ignorance about who owns it when it's covered in the same stuff you are and has your company's initials spray painted onto it. "Oh, sorry, is that yours? We thought it was, ya know, anybody's who wanted to use it."

But the special tray helps catch all the sanding dust so you can enjoy a nice cloud when you turn it upside down to fit into the van.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

This is the stool we use just now. £15.
Picture posed by model:tongue:
It wont stay as clean as that for long!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hard to tell from the pic, but the legs look kind of flimsy. What is the weight rating on that? If it is up to spec the price is reasonable enough:yes:.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

150kg Gaz. Comes with a certificate and our H&S guys allow it no probs http://www.safetyplatforms.co.uk/safe-step-p-239.htmlys


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

sweet.

By the way your link wont work for me.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry, try it now

http://www.safetyplatforms.co.uk/safe-step-p-239.html


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks EK. Thats handy that they are stackable.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! You guys and your bucket walking.
> We use milk crates :thumbsup:


I can walk a milk crate too!:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bucket walking race?? 
Single ,,then we go to doubles ? I'll start...:yes:...hey Vanman you in??


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> Bucket walking race??
> Single ,,then we go to doubles ? I'll start...:yes:...hey Vanman you in??


Just said to fr8 today we need to start a bucket race thread:thumbsup:. I'll vid an entry tomorrow.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Just said to fr8 today we need to start a bucket race thread:thumbsup:. I'll vid an entry tomorrow.


 I have to walk that cheap osb,,,so i'll need a handicap 
my next new home is mid next week...I'll tape the top angles off the bucket... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Just got a call today. The painter who I told to use the staging and catwalks to do the the high work. It was already there and setup. He said he was afraid to walk on it. Then I asked him if he wanted me to foot the 32 ' ladder and he respounded. Whats that going to do Anyways just after I left he fell off the ladder backwards and broke his hip. He is now out for 6 months. Maybe next time he will take some advice i offered 

1. Told him I would add safety rails for catwalks and staging. He never heard of them.
2. Offered to stay and help him with the ladder. (On my own time)
3. Refused any of my other suggestions

I really have a mixed opinion about if I feel sorry for him


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Bucket walking race??
> Single ,,then we go to doubles ? I'll start...:yes:...hey Vanman you in??


 Hell yea i'm up for that 1:thumbsup: My buckets r about 7 high at the moment!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Hell yea i'm up for that 1:thumbsup: My buckets r about 7 high at the moment!!!


 That's 2' 9'' man... VAN MAN !!!! Buy a pair of stilts dude.. :blink:

i'll race ya 10 high!!!:whistling2:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

boco said:


> Just got a call today. The painter who I told to use the staging and catwalks to do the the high work. It was already there and setup. He said he was afraid to walk on it. Then I asked him if he wanted me to foot the 32 ' ladder and he respounded. Whats that going to do Anyways just after I left he fell off the ladder backwards and broke his hip. He is now out for 6 months. Maybe next time he will take some advice i offered
> 
> 1. Told him I would add safety rails for catwalks and staging. He never heard of them.
> 2. Offered to stay and help him with the ladder. (On my own time)
> ...


Yes he's going to feel a bit of a pr*ck, but its a shame he got hurt all the same


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Well the painter Mike who fell of the ladder is in rough shape. He is pretty sore with a broken hip and is expected to miss at least 6 months. I do feel for him but think the whole thing could have been prevented. I also spoke to the owner/gc and mentioned the benifits of the OSHA 10 class and how it can be completed online. Damn that had to hurt


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> That's 2' 9'' man... VAN MAN !!!! Buy a pair of stilts dude.. :blink:
> 
> i'll race ya 10 high!!!:whistling2:


 Checked today they r 8 high:thumbup: I have a pair of stilts that i put on 1ce and took straight of again!! Dont think that things r for me


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

E.K Taper said:


> 150kg Gaz. Comes with a certificate and our H&S guys allow it no probs http://www.safetyplatforms.co.uk/safe-step-p-239.htmlys


Only 150kg? 2buck, you better stick with the milk crates.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow! Pretty bad when I don't follow my own thread :laughing:
And hell ya!!! Bucket races!! Im down!
I've never even tried that before. Never crossed my mind. Usually my buckets are full of water or mud.
But hell ya! I wanna do this!?
Why start another thread? Lets post it right in this one!
No better place than workplace safety :laughing:

and ouch! Low blow mudshark! Haha! 2buck's gonna be mad when he reads that one. haha!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> you will half to excuse PT Gazman, he is from Sudbury, which is in a part of Canada, you lads would call the,,,,, Outback


Are you kidding me!?!?
I just googled Glencoe for the first time ever!
You guys have a population of 2,086 people!?!?







At least since the amalgamation with the surrounding townships you have 5,890 people. But still! Wow!....

Type in Glencoe under a google image search! Wanna see the first photo that pops up!?







Main street! Haha!
It looks like there's friggen horses and buggies in that picture!?!?
And im the one who's from the outback!?!? :no:
Glencoe
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southwest_Middlesex,_Ontario

Sudbury has 160,274 people! Enough said!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greater_Sudbury
http://www.comeexplorecanada.com/ontario/sudbury/


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Are you kidding me!?!?
> I just googled Glencoe for the first time ever!
> You guys have a population of 2,086 people!?!?
> View attachment 3716
> ...


Oh now you have done it PT:furious:

Wait until I tell The 5,000 people of Scottish decent in this town what some frenchman said about us. You better hope their too cheap or too drunk like their Ancestors to go and get you









here's the real numbers you half to challenge
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Middlesex_County,_Ontario

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London,_Ontario

Have you seen any Moose today:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

This is a welcome change the canucks telling moose jokes and leaving the sheep alone.:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh now you have done it PT:furious:
> 
> Wait until I tell The 5,000 people of Scottish decent in this town what some frenchman said about us. You better hope their too cheap or too drunk like their Ancestors to go and get you
> 
> ...


 Yea Mr Buck u tell him There is a Glencoe in scotland 2 but i dont think as many as 5000 stays there! They must have moved over with u!!And by the way 2 drunk u r prob right there or i would have him hung,drawn and quartered!!!! I need some holidays if u want the job done?:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Actually I saw a dear yesterday!!! :laughing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

*2bjr..don't try this!*

The last flat of the day..


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

I have to admit, I've done that too:icon_redface:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*job site saftey*



PrecisionTaping said:


> Just wondering if anybody does anything special to ensure job site safety?
> 
> I just expect my guys to not do anything I do :yes:
> Do what I say, not what I do!
> View attachment 3648


 had an old buddy- bob yamaguchi- taught em to tape. caught him on stilts in a stair hole walking a plank. said bob can i talk with you please- he say i'm busy. i say i know, but this is important. he spins around and walks down one plank and does a 90 and walks to the landing. what says he? ARE YOU OUT OF YOUR####### MIND. with that he turned around and went back to work. i guess if you want to stay safe- stay home. course the reaper come sooner or latter. on the other hand a bit of the 'commen sense, goes a long way with practical experience. course constent worry can be hazerdous to health also. maybe its 6's.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Worked for me..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Worked for me..


Hahaha! I'm proud of you buddy! :yes:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah moore ! We know all about safety !


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Moore, ditch the proform and grab that Ruco mud


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Moore, ditch the proform and grab that Ruco mud


 I gave It a try ...


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

It is denser than proform. We prefer the middle weight mud to the all purpose, but I still think it is a slicker mud.


----------



## coderedsafety (Aug 8, 2012)

*permit required in confined space services*

On-site safety of workers is mandatory. Some necessary measures must be kept in mind like is there any technical rescue team available and awareness is a must so that proper action can be taken at the time of accidents.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

coderedsafety said:


> On-site safety of workers is mandatory. Some necessary measures must be kept in mind like is there any technical rescue team available and awareness is a must so that proper action can be taken at the time of accidents.


 Confined spaces ? Like linen closests ? :blink:

Your not gonna start handing out fines are you Code Red?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> Confined spaces ? Like linen closests ? :blink:
> 
> Your not gonna start handing out fines are you Code Red?


I think he's "coming out" of the closet :whistling2:


----------



## coderedsafety (Aug 8, 2012)

*permit required in confined space services*

Confined spaces are basically those areas which has limited entry and exit points and where continuous survival for long is very difficult. Here any emergency can take place any time and the people working on-site can need immediate rescue. 
I hope now you must be clear about it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I am sure everyone on this DRYWALL site would love for you to explain the relevance of your information in relation to our trade.:yes:
If not you are wasting our time and may as well take your ADVERTISING elsewhere. And while you are at it read the posting rules.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Codered , if you'r gonna fine me , my name is
2 buck !!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> I am sure everyone on this DRYWALL site would love for you to explain the relevance of your information in relation to our trade.:yes:
> If not you are wasting our time and may as well take your ADVERTISING elsewhere. And while you are at it read the posting rules.


I'm pretty sure regardless of his relevance to our trade he's still wasting my time. :jester:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:blink:

We dont follow code red out here. We have code yellow for taping and code green for finishing.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*job saftey*

****e happens when your playing in the deep end of the pool. we all calculate the odds, everyday. real job saftey is can i collect and cash.


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

The most dangerous part of the job everyday is driving down interstate 65 with all the dumb a$$es that cannot drive properly to save their life!!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> The most dangerous part of the job everyday is driving down interstate 65 with all the dumb a$$es that cannot drive properly to save their life!!!!!


When they put that cell up to there ear ...I just bump @ pass..:yes:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*job site safety*

so we got the back packs full of beer, huffin up 33 floors on the hyatt, for 4th fire works off two barges in the bay in san diego. bout ten year ago. i (by the way, was the last one up) drinking and sittin with our legs hanging over the edge. i'm thinking i wish the man lifts were operational- it was great fire works at eye level. then one of the guys said- job site safety. we laughed till we left. it was memerable. sure do miss that crew, more then any other, except 6 or seven other great crews. other great stories from great people. their families, kids, boats, adventures. my life was out there it was never here, really. with winter kinda rollin in, dont fall for the phyc. fight. the mamillian part of our brain has a tendency to panic at this time of the year. dont buy in-DONT BUY IN. it will save on long term fights, i know i'm tellin ya what you know, its just a reminder. winter-election-economy-i think i'll try to find my barbed wire noose.:lol:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We had an OH&S issue on the job today, they say that the best way to control a risk is to eliminate it. So we did.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> We had an OH&S issue on the job today, they say that the best way to control a risk is to eliminate it. So we did.


 Is that a fricken brown?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Is that a fricken brown?


Yep, four foot long. They are everywhere this year.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I hate Snakes


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> I hate Snakes


 I don't mind snakes just as long as I know where there at!!:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Whats it like to live in a country where one day you could come home from work dead! 
I don't even like eels :no:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Better here than Canada, I would rather face off with a snake than a bear. Getting eaten is just wrong.:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Better here than Canada, I would rather face off with a snake than a bear. Getting eaten is just wrong.:yes:
> 
> 
> > ohhh...I don't know about that :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Heres one for ya 2bjr.. The bucket needs to be full ...btw.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

This works as well :whistling2:.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

:blink::blink: Now thats bravery right there gaz, I hope you tested it out on someone else first. :blink::blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope, I am the fattest so if it held me others were safe. We had a rule of only one bloke on the scaff at a time.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Nope, I am the fattest so if it held me others were safe. We had a rule of only one bloke on the scaff at a time.


Is that drywall that it's sitting on:blink:.............:blink:.......................fatty:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Give it a try, It will even hold you.
I think:whistling2:.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

When i used to help my old boss side houses if he had to do something off a balkony or somthing he would extend his plank out me and his son inlaw would stand on the one end and he would walk out into the danger zone "crazy". he new we weighed more so it was safe for him not us.lol

kind of like you p.t. do as he says not what he does.

When your the boss you just can't help but try to get through the job and do what it takes.

Our best taping crew is these hungarian guys that came from Ontario they all bucket walk and there good . Gabby there leader told me he never got good on stilts because of your rules out there.

I just got my first pair of stilts a few months ago id be pissed if i lost them now just love using them now. And i tried that buckety walking haha not easy.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gordie said:


> When i used to help my old boss side houses if he had to do something off a balkony or somthing he would extend his plank out me and his son inlaw would stand on the one end and he would walk out into the danger zone "crazy". he new we weighed more so it was safe for him not us.lol
> 
> kind of like you p.t. do as he says not what he does.
> 
> ...


 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/bucket-racing-3086/


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I've set up some crazy chit before ....but ...NO!


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Just wondering if anybody does anything special to ensure job site safety?
> 
> I just expect my guys to not do anything I do :yes:
> Do what I say, not what I do!
> View attachment 3648


That's awesome (if you're in the circus). The big lesson on safety I've always stuck to is that I'm responsible for my own ass. If I break my leg I'm screwed. That thought is enough to keep me safe.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I walked into a house up the street today just to see what the other guy's work looked like When I saw this:blink:...And I thought I was half crazy:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Now THAT'S nuts !:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Now THAT'S nuts !:blink:


 OH...You think that's bad! 

Check this out.....


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> OH...You think that's bad!
> 
> Check this out.....


Don't touch it it will crack. You better call A Plasterer.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> OH...You think that's bad!
> 
> Check this out.....


That's sad

I was going to pick on you, saying you had some decent competition working against you in town. Then you posted the picture of the Me*h being used,,,,, so sad, his work looks ok

You should go back there and body check all his walls, speed up the cracking process,,,, that should chase him out of town:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's sad
> 
> I was going to pick on you, saying you had some decent competition working against you in town. Then you posted the picture of the Me*h being used,,,,, so sad, his work looks ok
> 
> You should go back there and body check all his walls, speed up the cracking process,,,, that should chase him out of town:whistling2:


 To be honest..I dropped by to look at the work in hopes to maybe sub out the finishing on a couple of houses. There finish looks arright:whistling2: But then I saw the mesh,,,, Hey! They had an empty bottle of clothes detergent next to there water bucket ,,and the water was orange... what's that all about?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's sad
> 
> I was going to pick on you, saying you had some decent competition working against you in town. Then you posted the picture of the Me*h being used,,,,, so sad, his work looks ok
> 
> You should go back there and body check all his walls, speed up the cracking process,,,, that should chase him out of town:whistling2:


 They must not be that decent..The G/c stopped by my job Sunday 
And asked for my #.. He's got three homes coming up..I didn't say yes..but I didn't say no:whistling2: Options are always a good thing to have!


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Alkoholic more like.......^^^^^^^^


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

At first when I seen this pic, I thought, Hey,,,,, Some other Aussie stole Gazmans company "T" shirt colours,,,, But then I got wondering









Gazman,,,, Is that you or someone from your crew:blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks good from my place.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> Looks good from my place.


He looks a lot stronger than a scrap piece of rock!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

:blink:


----------

